

Need a Remote File System for my desktop application. Forum experiences and suggestions.  - bsnp

Hi All,&#60;p&#62;&#60;pre&#62;&#60;code&#62;   I am  working on an desktop application idea for which I need a remote file system. Each user should be able to mount it as a shared drive on windows and similarly on unix. Ideally I want to mount when my application is run (developed using Eclipse RCP ) and unmount it when closed. 
&#60;/code&#62;&#60;/pre&#62;
I have searched on internet for some solutions but frankly speaking I don't know what am I supposed to search. I found several products like samba, webdav, jcifs, amazon s3. Obviously I would need quotas , sharing etc to some extent.&#60;p&#62;If possible I don't want to build anything from scratch. I would like to use something off the shelf? May be like amazon s3 or Nivanix. I know that amazon/nirwanix does not provide ability to mount as shared drives.&#60;p&#62;I seem to find some kind of webdav to s3 adapter etc.&#60;p&#62;My question to the forum is how do a typical remote filesystem is implemented? What technologies are used? What are your experiences in this regard.
======
wmf
Try S3-FUSE or SSHFS.

